# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Gardasee 28.09-03.10 und nchstes Jahr

## schmlle

Hi zusammen,

ich suche fr das Saisonende bzw. das kommende Jahr eine/n oder mehrere Mitsurfer.

Kurz zu mir. Ich bin 25, wohne und studiere in Kempten. Neben dem Windsurfen, was ich zu selten mache, fahre ich Motorrad (Daytona 675).
Da ein Surfurlaub alleine nicht so viel Spa macht wie er sollte, suche ich eben Mitsurfer.

Bisher war ich meist am Gardasee campen. Bin aber auch fr andere Spots zu haben und wrde gerne viele ausprobieren. 
Fahre einen Volvo V70. Fr den ganzen Krempel ist also Platz  :Smile: .

Dieses Jahr mchte ich noch ein einmal an den Gardasee bevor das Semester beginnt. Abfahrt variabel am 28/29.09 bis zum 03/04.10
Nchstes Jahr habe ich noch nichts geplant, aber die Ferien bieten sich auch da an. Wrde aber auch bei Wochenendaktionen am Start sein.

Wenn jemand Lust hat nchste Woche an den Lago zu gehen und eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht oder selbst hin fhrt und man sich dort trifft; wrde mich freuen.
Oder was fr nchstes Jahr planen  :Smile: 

Gre
Philipp

----------


## PhGrzy

Moin, 

wie wre es mit Tarifa im Januar? Oder sind die Ferien bei dir da schon rum? :-P

Gru

ebenfalls Philipp, ebenfalls 25  :Big Smile:

----------

